# Scrambled eggs in shake?



## Sentinel (Apr 27, 2004)

For a couple of months now I`ve been throwing in raw egg whites (egg beaters) in couple of my shakes but after reading multiple threads I learned that the body cannot absorb all of the protein in raw eggs. So if I put scrambled eggs (or any other  kind of cooked eggs) in a blender to make a shake ( i know it wont taste that well but wtv i can just down it ) will my body still absorb the protein as if I was eating them scrambled without puting them in the shake?

Thanks


----------



## LAM (Apr 27, 2004)

I thought egg beaters were a pasteurized product ?


----------



## sentricyphen (Apr 27, 2004)

gosh thats really gross man. just buy some egg shake... http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/bev/egg.html


----------



## Sentinel (Apr 27, 2004)

i knows its gross but will it still do the job?


----------



## Vieope (Apr 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by LAM *_
> I thought egg beaters were a pasteurized product ?


_I don´t think so ? _


----------



## derekisdman (Apr 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Vieope *_
> _I don´t think so ? _



Yeah it is.


----------



## Vieope (Apr 27, 2004)

_Let see if I understand this time, egg whites are  pasteurized? _


----------



## derekisdman (Apr 27, 2004)

Taken from: http://www.eggbeaters.com/products/faqs.jsp

Do you have to be careful handling and cooking Egg Beaters?
Unlike traditional whole eggs, all egg alternative products are pasteurized, eliminating the threat of serious illness or death by salmonella poisoning. This means people can safely eat Caesar salad dressing, protein shakes or other foods that traditionally contain uncooked eggs that would otherwise increase their risk of exposure to dangerous salmonella bacteria.


----------



## Vieope (Apr 27, 2004)

_That was the problem, I thought that Egg beaters where the same thing as egg whites. I didn´t think that it was a product. I posted before about a egg product but it was other name. 
Thanks   Egg beaters taste nice? _


----------



## Akateros (Apr 27, 2004)

Better than egg whites. They have a little bit of yolk in them, so the texture's a sight better. (They also can be bought with added flavouring -- "Tex Mex" e.g. -- although I've never tried them.)

Plus, they are yellow, instead of pallid greyish-white.

It's amazing the difference colour makes.


----------



## Sentinel (Apr 27, 2004)

could someone answer my question please


----------



## Riverdragon (Apr 27, 2004)

I honestly don't think it makes a difference whether you eat scrambled eggs off a plate or out of a glass


----------



## Akateros (Apr 27, 2004)

Since egg beaters are pasteurized, I would hazard a guess that the proteins might be denatured enough that the raw-egg problem wouldn't be a problem.

Translation: they are probably fine simply dumped into the shake out of the box, rather than scrambled first  (what an _appallingly_ revolting idea).

May I ask _why_ you'd contemplate doing that, anyway? What's wrong with a simple protein shake? Or the Egg Beaters, scrambled, or otherwise cooked, and eaten?


----------



## hoSSo (Apr 28, 2004)

oh so your're saying as long as theyre pasteurized because of the fact that they've been denatured ,the body will absorb the protein when they're raw just like if they were cooked?

well that would be awesome , i`d much prefer sticking with the egg beaters than scrambling them , but is there any facts to this?


----------



## Akateros (Apr 28, 2004)

Well, after some searching, it appears that is not the case. I expect the pasteurization doesn't reach high enough temperatures. (Some of my search results bear this out, as apparently hydrogen peroxide is incorporated into the pasteurization process precisely to keep temperatures low -- in order that the egg substitute or whites still behave in an eggy manner when cooked.) 

See this brief abstract, in which egg substitute is used as a biotin blocker in a laboratory situation.
http://www.histosearch.com/histonet/May01/Biotinblockwitheggsandmil.html (A lovely display of chemical ingenuity.)

I'm still curious. Why the hell don't you want to cook your eggs? I suppose there's a certain Old Skool glamour about coming out of a hard workout, cracking a hen fruit on your sweat-drenched skull, and pouring it down -- but don't you think the effect is somewhat lost when you're mimsily opening up a carton instead, anyway?


----------



## Riverdragon (Apr 28, 2004)

The funny this is that his question was could he put scrambled eggs in his shake and would his body absorb the protein as fast as if he ate them from a plate. I think it would the same.


----------



## sentricyphen (Apr 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Akateros *_
> 
> 
> I'm still curious. Why the hell don't you want to cook your eggs? I suppose there's a certain Old Skool glamour about coming out of a hard workout, cracking a hen fruit on your sweat-drenched skull, and pouring it down -- but don't you think the effect is somewhat lost when you're mimsily opening up a carton instead, anyway?


when you have to eat 4000-5000 cals on the go, you gotta resort to something, you know?


----------

